# Questions 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8l block swap



## elecksT (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello y'all new to the forum. So the other day while on a trip heard some noises from my Cruze, before I could got home felt like the timing belt snapped and it died. Checked it out and turns out I spun a bearing...block is pretty much done (or at least significant amount of $ and machine work) honestly in my experience when this goes eventually everything else will start going to, the car had already overheated a few times before because fan & thermostat issues but that was resolved.

Most had been saying that it's not worth it and should just get another car but I still owe about $7k on my loan. Note to mention in the condition it's not worth much and the car died out of the US while on a trip, so towing it across the border would be another money pit and hassle. I found a place where I can keep it and work on it for $20 a month and it's fenced.

Is it a better option to look for a 1.8 block and use my old components? is there any other blocks a bit more affordable that may work with my old components? or Engine swap to something else? but I had been reading that would require reprogramming ECU. Burn it? 

Last part was a joke but as you can see don't know what to do, so any recommendations would be appreciated. This was supposed to be my daily driver and I didn't want to do anything major to it but now I might be stuck with it. It would be awesome to get more power but realistically I wouldn't mind if I lost power seeing as id be able to use it again.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Just get a hold of another 1.8 and swap it.....no brain damage.

Rob


----------



## elecksT (Nov 28, 2017)

Ya that's what I was thinking might be the best option, What's the average cost of 1.8 block or complete? and do you know of some good sources? what other models use this block that are more common that I might be able to find in a junkyard for less. All the places I've asked seem to want close to $1500 for a complete engine out the junkyard but I don't really need a whole setup and that price seems a lot comparing it online.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

1.8's are the base engine in all Chevrolet Sonics and the Cruze LS in the U.S.

You really do want a complete engine so there is a minimum of parts exchanging. I would think the 1.8's would be plentiful based on the usage in the Sonic as well as the fact few ever fail.
Just gotta find that hungry wrecking yard, although I agree $1500.00 is leaning towards the high side.
Don't be afraid to make a offer......wrecking yard prices are highly negotiable.......look at e bay as well.

Rob


----------



## Drmilr (Mar 28, 2016)

Lkq has plenty


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm with the rest, the amount of work you are going to do just to swap out the 1.8 short block is more than tossing in a "running" long block. Only reason to go short block would be Subaru turbo engines because chances are the long block you source is in the exact same shape as the engine you wish to replace.


----------

